# Appreciating Assets You Can Flaunt



## peterk

It's all too easy to spend your entire pay cheque on fancy cars, furniture, clothes, restaurants, vacations, and end up broke after it's all said and done... What are the unnecessary, opulent, expensive purchases that let you flaunt your wealth but still have the chance to break even or come out ahead as the item keeps or grows in value over the years/decades?

I'll start:

Your House(s) (That's the obvious one)
High end jewelry (bought on the open market, not from the mall)
Fine art
Classic/vintage cars (probably costs a fortune to run/keep pristine...)
Sterling Silverware
Very high end leather shoes that last forever


What else do you got!


----------



## steve41

Boob job. Tummy tuck. Face lift.


----------



## My Own Advisor

steve41 said:


> Boob job. Tummy tuck. Face lift.


Funny guy


----------



## sags

Farmland has proven to be a good investment over the years.

Buy some up..............and become an "opulent" landowner............overlooking your "kingdom".


----------



## Ethan

Real Estate is the traditional appreciating asset you can flaunt. Vintage cars are good too.

Side tangent - why is it socially acceptable to flaunt anything but wealth? When I go on to facebook or attend family functions, I see posts that brag about all sorts of accomplishments, but if I were to brag about how much money I make or the size/returns of/in my investment portfolio's I would be vilified.


----------



## Taraz

Degrees. :subdued:


----------



## steve41

Ethan said:


> why is it socially acceptable to flaunt anything but wealth? When I go on to facebook or attend family functions, I see posts that brag about all sorts of accomplishments, but if I were to brag about how much money I make or the size/returns of/in my investment portfolio's I would be vilified.


I'm going with..."tacky".


----------



## Nemo2

Personally I prefer to be under the radar.


----------



## Janus

Vintage Rolex watches come to mind. They're certainly not making any more 1960's rolexes.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Trophy wife, pref. 30 years younger :biggrin:


----------



## andrewf

Land appreciates, housing depreciates.


----------



## birdman

andrewf said:


> Land appreciates, housing depreciates.


Not so sure on land. When I was working in a senior capacity in lending during the early 1980's land was the first thing to lose value when interest rates rose to a high of 22.75% (prime rate). Later a directive came around and stated in part "land is only as good as its ability to generate income". Just something to think about.


----------



## tygrus

Your freedom...priceless. When everybody else on the block is warming their cars up to drive to work at 7 am on a frigid monday morning, you sleep right through it all in your comfy bed.


----------



## Edgar

A Big Mac

Buy it today, it'll still look good three years from now and will have kept up with inflation


----------



## alingva

Precious metals I guess. http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...-invest-in-physical-and-paper-precious-metals


----------



## Guban

HaroldCrump said:


> Trophy wife, pref. 30 years younger :biggrin:


Youth and good looks definitely do not appreciate! Unless you take Steve41's route.


----------



## kcowan

I would say fine art and sculptures are the only sure things. All the other items are subject to changing attitudes that will go up and down accordingly. Some jewelry might retain its value providing that you enjoy flaunting it. Vintage cars have suffered reversals during the financial meltdown although they are back up now. I have a friend with a 92 Ferrari and it has lasted because he only drives it rarely. But the insurance in significant.

Now if you entertain, fine china and silverware might be worthwhile.


----------



## Just a Guy

How about NOT owning a watch?


----------



## Nemo2

Just a Guy said:


> How about NOT owning a watch?


What's a watch? :eek2:


----------



## blueeyetea

Ethan said:


> why is it socially acceptable to flaunt anything but wealth?


I think the word "flaunt" should be replaced by display, which people do all the time time. I mean, why is it important for anyone to live in expensive neighborhoods or buy luxury brands? The psychological need to show the world they can afford it (and prove they're a better person because of it) is half the reason they own the things in the first place.


----------



## kcowan

Everybody is making their own statement. Flaunting are those moderately wealthy. But we are all true to our values by what we wear, have and do.


----------



## marina628

Probably a Rolls-Royce because everyone seems to have a Mercedes ,Audi or BMW these days lol.


----------



## donald

Apparently bennie babies!(I was actually mocking these toy's not long ago think what kinda nutbar's bought these toys back in the 90's)Not sure if it's 100% true but I seen just today on my FB feed a friend link a article about these things,350k for certain 'vintage' one's!I will eat my words!


----------



## peterk

Good ideas! Keep them coming!

I also thought, although it's a bit abstract, your physical health and fitness, skin care, teeth... it isn't an "asset" that you could ever sell, and it requires time and money for upkeep, but it's certainly your most "flauntable" asset, as you are always taking it with you no matter where you go!

Trophy wife and 100k car that isn't rare don't make the cut. Sorry folks. Those are clearly depreciating assets. :biggrin:

How about a nice gold and silver coin/bar collection, like in place of a coffee table book?
Rare bottles of wine? (I guess you would need an expensive cellar to store it in to make sure it doesn't become ruined)


----------



## tygrus

You are doing an excellent job at flaunting your insecurities.


----------



## DayTek

It may be the result of being in banking and seeing thousands upon thousand of profiles over 8 years, but cheap debt is so accessible today that practically nothing material impresses me in terms of someone's wealth. Assets are only as good as the price people are willing to pay for them. That always changes.

I would most agree with this:



tygrus said:


> Your freedom...priceless. When everybody else on the block is warming their cars up to drive to work at 7 am on a frigid monday morning, you sleep right through it all in your comfy bed.


The most coveted asset is time.


----------



## peterk

tygrus said:


> You are doing an excellent job at flaunting your insecurities.


This is just for fun. Vicariousness, if you will. I live in a rental apartment from the '80s with few possessions... :rolleyes2:


----------



## marina628

I sold a Brownie Beanie Baby many years ago for $1200 that I paid $10 for , it goes as high as $3600 now.My daughter was born in 1992 and I bought a few of these for her as a collector item along with Barbies .Now 20+ later we are starting to look at some of the valuable ones to sell.


----------



## steve41

DayTek said:


> The most coveted asset is time.


... and grand kids.


----------



## donald

Marina,is there anything you don't possess!lol
Your like the dos equis guy of cmf except your ''the most interesting women in the world'' lol


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

If you are serious, just think of the things the "old rich" own. Old master paintings, old homes, old summer homes, the kind of shoes and clothes that cost money but last forever and never go out of style. Patek Philippe watches, antique furniture. Collections of scrimshaw, snuff boxes, pocket watches, coins, stamps. The kind of things you can enjoy for a lifetime and pass down to your children and grandchildren.

I'm sure there are seriously rich old money people who don't own anything made in the 21st century but a cell phone and a few pairs of socks.


----------



## Letran

Interesting thread

Though I'm with Nemo2, I tend to stay lay low. For the most part (I find) it's really not that easy to hide the fact that you are well to do even when you try not to "flaunt"

It is surprising for me that it is not easy to think of something that appreciates and acceptable to flaunt as well.

Here's my 2 cents

*Home Automation*
Being a techie and a nerd one of my hobbies is Home Automation. For the uniniated I'm taking about Crestron, AMX, Savant, Control4 etc previously only the ultra rich's playground. Having this is your home even with the prices going down would still be at least a 50k investment and could easily skyrocket to over a million.

One of the features of my house that I certainly love to flaunt is the fact that it has its own brain. It turns off lights when its not needed, turn them on when people walk in the room, sends me emails if the house alarm has been triggered or disarmed. Controls the temperature automatically or adjustable from your smartphone. Water's the grass if there was not enough rainfall etc. The list goes on.

An argument can be made that a house equipped with a brain (home automation) can and will sell higher than a non-equipped property across the road. One thing I will tell you is that it does simplify a lot of the mundane things that would usually either be remembered or cannot be forgotten situations that is now can be easily programmed. (I have it programmed to play our wedding song every year on our anniversary day at a particular time) 

*Charitable Donations*
I'm not sure if it appreciates. Hopefully it does reach the cause that you intend to help and improves the quality of lives of hundreds of individuals. But I can certainly tell you its tax deductible


----------



## WillyA

Domain names tend to appreciate, especially the dictionary domain ones like love.com, income.com and so on


----------



## Sherlock

Nemo2 said:


> What's a watch? :eek2:


A well-groomed gentleman should always wear a decent watch.


----------



## kewlthing

Janus said:


> Vintage Rolex watches come to mind. They're certainly not making any more 1960's rolexes.


I think the demand and value for high end watches is going to drop dramatically because the generation coming up that would normally buy these things could care less. They didn't grow up with these types of watches and so they have no emotional attachment to them. This will apply to many things that the new generation will just not care about. Sell when prices and demand are high which could be right now.


----------



## olivaw

Taraz said:


> Degrees. :subdued:


Great answer IMO. A university degree is a valuable asset, a personal accomplishment and something that you can show off without appearing shallow. 

Homes, cars, nice clothing ... meh .... the older I get, the less they matter. Different things become important: time, freedom, friends, family, a clear conscience and so on.


----------



## indexxx

Guitars, baby... vintage guitars.


----------



## indexxx

Sherlock said:


> A well-groomed gentleman should always wear a decent watch.


Yeah but I'm a bit of a dirtball.


----------



## Nemo2

Sherlock said:


> A well-groomed gentleman should always wear a decent watch.


And when I was one, I did. :wink: (Nowadays, if we're not heading for an airport, or such, I don't.)


----------



## underemployedactor

I think I might go for the double flaunt, like say, a Steinway concert grand piano. Not only does the thing impress with its ostentatious sticker price, but you also get to pass yourself off as a musician worthy of such an instrument. In the eyes of others you are wealthy as well as cultured.


----------



## Nemo2

underemployedactor said:


> In the eyes of others you are wealthy as well as cultured.


Either that...or a poseur. :biggrin:


----------



## Time4earlyretirement

indexxx said:


> Guitars, baby... vintage guitars.


+1 guitars.

Just take a look at vintage Fenders and Gibsons/Martins


----------



## underemployedactor

Nemo2 said:


> Either that...or a poseur. :biggrin:


But isn't a flaunteur, almost by necessity, also a poseur? I mean really, if you must flaunt then at least make yourself look interesting.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Nemo2

underemployedactor said:


> if you must flaunt then at least make yourself look interesting.


Point taken....Steinway on order.........'Interesting', here I come! :wink:


----------



## Beaver101

100 FB friends and increasing by the day! :star:


----------



## savvybuck

If it's flaunt-able, it is usually not a good asset, in my opinion.

Think nightclubs and bars: Many are barely cashflow positive and often in the red. However, many owners try to keep them because of the "show off" factor.

I believe real estate has sky rocketed recently due to the fact that people realize they are "somewhat stable investments" (1% growth per year) and the flaunt factor.


----------



## HaroldCrump

olivaw said:


> Great answer IMO. A university degree is a valuable asset, a personal accomplishment and something that you can show off without appearing shallow.


How is a university degree an appreciating asset?
In fact, quite the contrary I think.
There is education inflation going on.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> 100 FB friends and increasing by the day! :star:


Only 100? When did you open an account, this month? :biggrin:


----------



## ashin1

To the watch comments.... They are making very good replica rolexs now a days. John mayor I think was scammed a few million on fake watches. 

But in my opinions if you can pull of jewelry than that is a pretty good asset. May not appreciate compared to a home but at least you know you can sell it and not lose a whole lot. 
Like diamond earrings


----------



## iherald

Janus said:


> Vintage Rolex watches come to mind. They're certainly not making any more 1960's rolexes.


I have a 1965 Air king. No one has ever noticed what it is. I like the fact that it flies under the radar.


----------



## Beaver101

Toronto.gal said:


> Only 100? When did you open an account, this month? :biggrin:


 ... whoops, missed a zero, s/b 1,000 friends ... the day I joined CMF. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ You/Harold/Steve41. 

I inherited a gold/diamond Patek Philippe watch that I'm sure is worth something, but have no intention to sell or even know it's current value. It's no vintage but close to being antique I believe [if I hold for another 20 or so years]. Can't wear it as the face of it is small, so for now is an emotional collectible. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patek_Philippe_&_Co.


----------



## sags

underemployedactor said:


> I think I might go for the double flaunt, like say, a Steinway concert grand piano. Not only does the thing impress with its ostentatious sticker price, but you also get to pass yourself off as a musician worthy of such an instrument. In the eyes of others you are wealthy as well as cultured.


The old "double flaunt" eh........well played..........

Throw in a rented penthouse, leased roadster and furniture.......and I could fool myself into thinking I was wealthy.


----------



## blueeyetea

jacofan said:


> If buying a 100k car impacted my finances the same way buying a 25k car would then I would buy a 100k car. Why should the people that can afford high priced items not buy them? Where does the line end from "showing off" to "can simply afford it" end?


Well, that's where personal motivation comes in, right? Why would it be important for someone to own a $100K even if they can afford it? Better comfort might explain some of it, but great cars also come at lower price tags too. No, it's important for them to stand out from the crowd, otherwise, they wouldn't care that much what they drove as long as it worked.


----------



## peterk

indexxx said:


> Guitars, baby... vintage guitars.





underemployedactor said:


> I think I might go for the double flaunt, like say, a Steinway concert grand piano.





savvybuck said:


> Think nightclubs and bars


Yes. Now this is what I'm talking about!

Do you think a fancy grand piano, bought used, and used lightly, will likely keep up with inflation over 30+ years? Or do those things degrade and dry out and warp over the decades?

I would love to own a nightclub in my 40s. Maybe go dutch with a younger guy who knows what's cool. I'll pay 3/4 the costs and he'll do 3/4 the work. Sounds like a sweet retirement gig.


----------



## underemployedactor

^Found this quote from Barron's Nov 2010: "Over the past decade, the price on the classic Steinway B Grand piano, currently $81,200 increased 48%, far outpacing the 29% rise in inflation."
But buy the model D, it's cooler, and bone up on the tonal differences between the Hamburg manufactured variety and its New York cousin. If you're buying used, they tend to appreciate approx. 4% a year. Steinway throws around numbers like "appreciated 10x in 50 years which sounds like a lot more than 4% a year. Just don't get a "Stein-was" or "Franken-Stein" ie Steinway shells with cheap parts in them. And make sure the sound board isn't cracked. Other than that they are durable and just require a little maintenance every year.
And how's this for flaunting - you decanting the "82 Laffite Rothschild while she plays Shuberts D 537 piano Sonata in Am. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Helene_Grimaud_Roque-d_Antheron_2004.jpg


----------



## marina628

donald said:


> Marina,is there anything you don't possess!lol
> Your like the dos equis guy of cmf except your ''the most interesting women in the world'' lol


No Rolls-Royce just Beanies in case you were confused .


----------



## Sherlock

jacofan said:


> The creature comforts in a high end car are amazing - full 360 degree cameras, power everything, heated everything, horsepower, .....can't find those in a 25k car. I'd love to get a Tesla S if I could afford it. Having ridden in a high end BMW I can say that no 25k car comes even close to a 7 series Beemer in quality and creature comforts with some power to boot!


You can buy a 7 series for well under 25k...

Here's one (last generation) for 8k: http://www.autotrader.ca/a/BMW/7+Series/VAUGHAN/Ontario/5_19841808_20120214163440059/

The cheapest I can find the current gen is 29k: http://www.autotrader.ca/a/BMW/7+Series/TORONTO/Ontario/5_19635168_20121016111019668/

They depreciate like crazy because after they're out of warranty it's crazy expensive to repair them.


----------



## indexxx

peterk said:


> I would love to own a nightclub in my 40s. Maybe go dutch with a younger guy who knows what's cool. I'll pay 3/4 the costs and he'll do 3/4 the work. Sounds like a sweet retirement gig.


Well, if you're in BC, shoot me a message! That's what I do- run, manage, design, and resuscitate bars.


----------



## sags

indexxx said:


> Well, if you're in BC, shoot me a message! That's what I do- run, manage, design, and resuscitate bars.


Cool job............

My wife has a cousin whose late husband owned some of the West Vancouver shoreline. He had a marina there that serviced fishermen.....way back in the day.

They had a big home on a hill that overlooked the ocean..........and her front yard was featured on Better Homes and Garden calendar.

I was searching for the area using Google Streetview...........and was amazed at how beautiful Vancouver is.

I noticed there were quite a few "homes" on the waterfront that had been turned into restaurants and pubs with outside patios.

Vancouver it would seem...............is a great place to live..............if you have the money to be able to enjoy the lifestyle.

As far as we know, her cousin still lives there in the same house, but we don't have regular contact with her.

We did hear about a fella named Richard Krentz recently........who was also a cousin of my wife.

Apparently, he was quite a well known artist. He carved the big totem poles in Stanley Park and other places.

Unfortunately, he passed away without us knowing him. From his Youtube videos........he seemed like a great guy.

So many family ties to Vancouver and the Island.........and we have never been there.

Hopefully, we will get out there on a "family visiting" trip this summer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abms9hwL7Hg


----------



## steve41

sags said:


> I noticed there were quite a few "homes" on the waterfront that had been turned into restaurants and pubs with outside patios.


 There is only one waterfront restaurant in West Van. It is in Dundarave, and was once an old hotel (the St Mawes) A lot of waterfront real estate is being bought up by the district and kept non-commercial. I remember the old marina from way back.... it was at the foot of 14th.


----------



## RBull

Sherlock said:


> A well-groomed gentleman should always wear a decent watch.


And use a bidet I suppose....LOL


----------



## Barwelle

RBull said:


> And use a bidet I suppose....LOL


Not that again! :hopelessness:


----------



## sags

steve41 said:


> There is only one waterfront restaurant in West Van. It is in Dundarave, and was once an old hotel (the St Mawes) A lot of waterfront real estate is being bought up by the district and kept non-commercial. I remember the old marina from way back.... it was at the foot of 14th.


I was Google walking randomly around the Vancouver waterfront, so I don't know exactly which part I was looking at. The area that I think my wife's cousin lives seems less commercial. I don't know Vancouver at all though.

I think she lives or used to live in the Marine Drive area outside of West Vancouver. It looks to be near the Gleneagles golf course. She did say she could watch the ferries from her front yard.........and it looks like there is ferry traffic in the area.

Guess we will find out when we visit..........


----------



## youngdad3

No one yet mentionned pinball machines.
Most great games are not in production anymore so their price tend to go up steadily
here is someone watching closing price of successful pinball machines sales on eBay:
http://www.bostonpinball.biz/eBay112013.htm

famous pins like TAF, TZ, STTNG, TRON, etc are worth more than double their original MSRP when in good shape.
in 2011 I turned down a STTNG (star trek next generation) being offered for 2700$ because I was afraid to take the plunge, now the lowest price I see for a similar condition one is 4000-4500$
You do have to maintain them though. Mostly basic stuff like changing blown light bulbs once in a while.

man cave fun play + potential asset appreciation is a winner for me :encouragement:


----------



## underemployedactor

steve41 said:


> There is only one waterfront restaurant in West Van. It is in Dundarave, and was once an old hotel (the St Mawes) A lot of waterfront real estate is being bought up by the district and kept non-commercial. I remember the old marina from way back.... it was at the foot of 14th.


There's a Keg Boathouse in Horseshoe Bay that's right on the water. Maybe that's what he was thinking of.


----------



## steve41

Yes, you are right. I don't consider Horseshoe Bay as part of West Van, but obviously it is. There are 3 or four restaurants in the area.... Trolls, The Keg and several more.


----------



## kcowan

sags said:


> I was Google walking randomly around the Vancouver waterfront, so I don't know exactly which part I was looking at. The area that I think my wife's cousin lives seems less commercial. I don't know Vancouver at all though.
> 
> I think she lives or used to live in the Marine Drive area outside of West Vancouver. It looks to be near the Gleneagles golf course. She did say she could watch the ferries from her front yard.........and it looks like there is ferry traffic in the area.
> 
> Guess we will find out when we visit..........


There is a restaurant at the marina at Eagle Harbour and Beaches at Dundarave pier. The one at Dundarave is the best choice in the good weather, as well as several restaurants in Horseshoe Bay. All with fabulous ocean views. There is also the Marinaside Grill by the 2nd Narrows bridge. Not gourmet but very nice.

All suitable places to flaunt your Rolex.


----------



## indexxx

youngdad3 said:


> No one yet mentionned pinball machines.
> Most great games are not in production anymore so their price tend to go up steadily
> here is someone watching closing price of successful pinball machines sales on eBay:
> http://www.bostonpinball.biz/eBay112013.htm
> 
> famous pins like TAF, TZ, STTNG, TRON, etc are worth more than double their original MSRP when in good shape.
> in 2011 I turned down a STTNG (star trek next generation) being offered for 2700$ because I was afraid to take the plunge, now the lowest price I see for a similar condition one is 4000-4500$
> You do have to maintain them though. Mostly basic stuff like changing blown light bulbs once in a while.
> 
> man cave fun play + potential asset appreciation is a winner for me :encouragement:


I've been a huge pinball fan for like 40 years. I remember when video games first started showing up in arcades- I still liked pinball better 'cause you could win free games, and I like the visceral, mechanical nature of them; the fact that a skilled player can make the ball do amazing things using well-timed hits, body movements and finesse. Then about 25 years ago I had a thought that eventually pinball machines would mostly disappear, and in the future they would be worth a lot of money; my idea was to start buying them up and open a really neat all-pinball spot somewhere. Of course I was still pretty much a kid at the time and so had no resources or space to do so- but I still think it's a cool idea.

There were some great games- the KISS machine was awesome! Challenger had a two-player facing table that would tilt back and forth. Anything with multi-ball was so addictive. Countless hours and thousands of quarters later...

Geez, now I really, REALLY want to go find a pinball machine somewhere- haven't played in a few years!


----------



## youngdad3

indexxx said:


> Geez, now I really, REALLY want to go find a pinball machine somewhere- haven't played in a few years!


that's what is driving prices up every year. Guys now in their 30s,40s,50s remember playing in their youth at arcades and now want to own a piece of this in their basement. I bought a rollercoaster tycoon (with 2,3 and 4 multiball) and played over 400 games in a few months. My son and even the wife loves it. I can safely keep it for 10-15 years and sell for a profit. The biggest risk is in 20-30 years maybe the new generation won't like them because they won't have any memories attached to it so prices might fall. I should have sold by then since I plan to downgrade the house when kids move out :biggrin:


----------



## olivaw

HaroldCrump said:


> How is a university degree an appreciating asset?
> In fact, quite the contrary I think.
> There is education inflation going on.


Most people with a university degree would say that it has paid them back many times over. I certainly would. 

What do you mean by "education inflation"?


----------



## HaroldCrump

olivaw said:


> What do you mean by "education inflation"?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academic_inflation


----------



## donald

do guys remember playing hockey with controls(the pinball machine made me think of this)the arcade would of had the dome over the rink(i owned the open table one)I remember as a kid me and my friends used to play a ton of it in my basement(it's not as entertaining as pinball)but i would love to have one/find one....for in the man cave!


----------



## donald

Or the old school electric racing cars on tracks!I would give my left tooth to find one!
(the one's you built and could add onto the tracks)I remember one christmas my dad bought me the glow in the dark track,prob one of the happiest moments of joy i ever had lol(and you could buy different cars ect)
you could smell the electricity when playing for awhile...remember!and you had to regulate your speed coming around corners ect or your car would come off the track ect
takes me back to when i was just a boy!i would pay good money to have one of those.


----------



## marina628

I remember my brother having one of these old hockey sets with bunch of levers on each end that you had to use to move the players.He also had a race track which we use to set up in his bedroom and it would go across the hall to another bedroom and loop back ,good old days they dont make toys like that anymore as everything is computerized.We looked at the arcade games at costco ,it's about $2500 but has all the old games on it.


----------



## Just a Guy

Costco also had the race car track at Christmas. I got one for my son...played it for a while, then modified it to do drag racing...got some wire to connect the end of the straightaway to the beginning.


----------



## donald

I am going to look into one of these just-a-guy(maybe nostalgic reasons)I agree about the toys!I also remember the remote controlled cars/trucks,i had a big foot 4x4 and i would take it along with my dad on his jobsites as a kid,scooting around un-backfilled lots of even in the homes when they were just studded.
I think with gen x coming of age the 80's toy market could get hot,there are so many toy concepts that are dead and i don't think i am alone(as a 30's male)to think it would be neat to find some toys(i doubt i would actually do it,but if given the chance i would)
I am wondering if there is a market for old GI joe figurines or transformers/mask ect.I am pretty certain barbie(s) are a certified 'asset' i recall reading in fortune or somewhere else vintage barbie dolls had a market and quite a few are worth a pretty penny!
I am not a gammer but a few years back i plugged in my old sega genesis(i had a good chuckle)freaking amazing the transformation in the last 20's yrs in video games,maybee it's all junk but i can't be alone


----------



## rikk

donald said:


> I am going to look into one of these just-a-guy(maybe nostalgic reasons)I agree about the toys!I also remember ...


Nostalgia: I have a triple monitor, 780 GTX SLI, yada yada setup to play Skyrim, other demanding games, simulators ... a few weeks ago remembered my daughter has an analog TV stored here, and I still have my sons Super Nintendo with games including Super Mario Karts ... every evening, without fail, my wife and I pour a drink and sit down to Mario Karts ... 150cc once in a while, mainly 100cc ... Rainbow Road is our nemesis ... we are rolling on the floor killing ourselves laughing at pushing each other off the track, red shells, strategically timed speed shells ... fun, just plain old hilarious fun.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Toronto.gal said:


> I inherited a gold/diamond Patek Philippe watch that I'm sure is worth something, but have *no intention to sell* or even know it's current value. It's no vintage but close to being antique I believe [if I hold for another 20 or so years]. Can't wear it as the face of it is small, so for now is an emotional collectible.


I may reconsider my decision now.  

*Patek Philippe Sells for $1.4 Million at Geneva Auction*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-12/patek-philippe-sells-for-1-4-million-at-geneva-auction.html

*Time is big money:Rolex sells for $1.2M at Christie's*
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101667407


----------



## marina628

no such thing as a cheap Patek Philippe ,anything with diamonds and gold will go for at least $4000 even for the ugly vintage type with average being close to $10,000.My husband and I like watches although we have more books about watches than the watches itself .You can go to library and find the watch in a book and then get the values from online auctions.I may even be able to identify it for you with books I own on that brand.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ The real value in such old watches is not so much in the gold/diamonds, but in the watch itself I believe. 

I also have a newer version [50s or 60's] Mathey-Tissot 750 that I also inherited.

For a few thousands I'm not interested in selling. They will remain my collectible items that probably my kid will inherit.

Anyway, I'm developing a new interest [the mechanics of watches], which began a couple of years ago after buying my son a Curtis mechanical watch, like this one:









I have borrowed some books from the library already, just out of interest, not for auction selling.


----------



## sags

I didn't think there were that many people interested in watches anymore, until a friend of mine decided to take up fixing them as a hobby. He had the opportunity to learn from an older gentleman and discovered he liked it.

Eventually he was swamped with people bringing him old watches to clean and repair. Then he got into buying and selling the older valuable ones. People with lots of money.........were chasing him around for anything he had picked up and restored.

I have to buy myself a watch again.........tired of having to pull out the cellphone to see what time it is.

It will probably be a Timex though.............


----------



## sags

We need a new set of salt and pepper shakers, so I have been looking around and anything unique is hard to find.

I thought I might buy an older set and checked out some websites and ebay.

Yikes..........I wish I had taken up collecting salt and pepper sets through the years.

There are some really neat sets from the past............but expensive to accumulate now.

Check out these collections..........if you are interested in some nostalgia items.

http://www.saltandpepperclub.com/collections4sale/index.html


----------



## marina628

I like looking at the older glassware on ebay as my mom has a bunch from her family,nice to hear her remember paying 25 cents for a candy dish then seeing it on ebay for $78.00 lol


----------



## carverman

donald said:


> I am going to look into one of these just-a-guy(maybe nostalgic reasons)I agree about the toys! ,maybee it's all junk but i can't be alone


Many years ago when I wore a younger man's clothes..there was these TV ads on WWNY (Watertown NY) using an Irish beer stein (Dooley) and a taller German stein (Shultz) with a mustache and a cap that kinda resembled the German spike WWI helmets as lovable characters They had some great ads...including the jingle they would sing for Matt Brewery in Utica NY..


"Brewing ..oh brewing NO ARTIFICIAL BUBBLES LIKE THOSE CARBONATED BEERS OF TODAY..cuz Utica Club still takes the trouble to brew beer the natural way..Utica Club..UC!"

Check out commercial #3 etc
http://www.forgottenbuffalo.com/forgottenbfloroadtrips/fxmattsuticaclub.html
Anyways...I had lost track of these commercials a few years ago...and while visiting a Flea Auction in Perth Ontario one summer, I came across these mugs again and a light went
on in my brain..that jingle which was burned into my brain so many years ago...appeared like an old phonograph record. I asked how much..and the vendor said $500. I normally
don't carry that much cash on me..and the vendor there didn't take plastic, so we took down her name and address and sent her a check to ship these old relics to my home address.
I still have them..don't know how much they would be worth today, but I also found some empty beer cans on Fleabay and got those too.....nostalgia is a very powerful human emotion. 

In 2004, I took a trip to Utica NY now Matt brewery, and enjoyed the brewery tour and sampled some of their fine beers...so the circle was complete as they say.each:
It's a guy thing..ladies....just like owning a Harley-Davidson motorcycle...'IF YA HAVE TO ASK...THEN YOU WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND (anyway). :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

sags said:


> 1. I didn't think there were that many people interested in watches anymore, until *a friend of mine decided to take up fixing them as a hobby.* He had the opportunity to learn from an older gentleman and discovered he liked it...
> 
> 2. I have to buy myself a watch again.........It will probably be a Timex though


*1.* Hobbies can be extremely fun & educational at any age; never too late to discover one, unique or not! There is really no reason to be bored IMO.

Previously, I didn't have any particular interest in watches, other than for fashion purposes, but now, it's the mechanism [movement] that has me truly fascinated. 

Anyone has a pocket watch & know how it even works? For those interested in antiquarian/modern horology [study of time], here is a fascinating demo:
http://vimeo.com/5407101

I think I'm ready for my 1st mechanical watch, how about you?  

*2.* Timex has a nice collection:
http://www.timex.com/shop-now/mens


----------



## Toronto.gal

marina628 said:


> I like looking at the older glassware on ebay as my mom has a bunch from her family,nice to hear her *remember paying 25 cents for a candy dish then seeing it on ebay for $78.00* lol


Some things appreciate well, but others not so much, ie: tech items. :frown:

I have this exact radio: a vintage Sony Earth Orbiter [at least 50 years old]; not sure how much my father paid for it, but today's value is not even $100.










Marina, I think if we look around, even after decluttering, most of us could say: we are richer than we think. :biggrin:

I bet you watch the Antiques Roadshow on PBS. It's so informative & fun!


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Some things appreciate well, but others not so much, ie: tech items. :frown:
> 
> I have this exact radio: a vintage Sony Earth Orbiter [at least 50 years old]; not sure how much my father paid for it, but today's value is not even $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina, I think if we look around, even after decluttering, most of us could say: we are richer than we think. :biggrin:
> 
> I bet you watch the Antiques Roadshow on PBS. It's so informative & fun!


Love the show and old stuff in general, old watches and such seem to have so much character.

My interest is mostly in cameras, this one about 100 years old but worth maybe $30 bucks on a good day ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Has character for sure. Wonder how much it cost a century ago in today's $s; did you buy it then btw?. J/K. :biggrin: I'm pretty sure my father paid an astronomical amount for that SONY radio all those years ago. 

Vintage takes you to a different world. Hence its appeal, so it never surprises me when many of those that appear on the Antiques Roadshow, say that they would keep their inherited treasures.


----------



## Beaver101

carverman said:


> Many years ago when I wore a younger man's clothes..there was these TV ads on WWNY (Watertown NY) using an Irish beer stein (Dooley) and a taller German stein (Shultz) with a mustache and a cap that kinda resembled the German spike WWI helmets as lovable characters They had some great ads...including the jingle they would sing for Matt Brewery in Utica NY..
> 
> 
> "Brewing ..oh brewing NO ARTIFICIAL BUBBLES LIKE THOSE CARBONATED BEERS OF TODAY..cuz Utica Club still takes the trouble to brew beer the natural way..Utica Club..UC!"
> 
> 
> In 2004, I took a trip to Utica NY now Matt brewery, and enjoyed the brewery tour and sampled some of their fine beers...so the circle was complete as they say.each:
> It's a guy thing..ladies....*just like owning a Harley-Davidson motorcycle...**'IF YA HAVE TO ASK...THEN YOU WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND* (anyway). :biggrin:


 .. yep, and you have to either rent a bigger garage, a storage area or get a bigger house with a triple-garage to store those vehicles. Or better yet, buy a bigger property in the country to get more room to tinker with these toys/collection ... and then guess who complains about the clutter in the house? :bee:


----------



## Beaver101

Toronto.gal said:


> Some things appreciate well, but others not so much, ie: tech items. :frown:
> 
> I have this exact radio: a vintage Sony Earth Orbiter [at least 50 years old]; not sure how much my father paid for it, but today's value is not even $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina, I think if we look around, even after decluttering, most of us could say: we are richer than we think. :biggrin:
> 
> I bet you watch the Antiques Roadshow on PBS. It's so informative & fun!


 . .. is that a map there, very interesting. But then I don't want to get started with old-radios, turn-tables, jukeboxes, and the-likes collection ... when is decluttering ever going to work? :biggrin:


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ Has character for sure. Wonder how much it cost a century ago in today's $s; did you buy it then btw?. J/K. :biggrin: .


Yep, got telegram notification and was in the store the next month ;-), $6 bucks back in the day (I think about $120 today), fairly affordable even then although unlike today not everyone had that kind of money to spend on such toys.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> 1. is that a map there, very interesting.
> 2. when is decluttering ever going to work? :biggrin:


*1. *Yes. Don't forget it's an Earth Orbiter model!  It's a folding table as well; has aircraft band & more. 

Seems that it's worth more than I thought, but it's not as rare as the CRF-230 model, though it might be in another decade or so.
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/sony-crf-radio

*2.* Well, not all material possessions fall under that category, so don't make it sound as decluttering is an impossibility. :biggrin: 

*HH:* Only $6/$120? Electronics were pretty pricey even just a decade or so ago. I paid $999 for a fairly standard camcorder in the mid 90's, but if I were to sell it today, would I even get $50 for it, on a good day ofc? :biggrin: Imagine if I would have invested that amount in AAPL instead?


----------



## kcowan

Toronto.gal said:


> Imagine if I would have invested that amount in AAPL instead?


Or Bre-X!

Oh wait, Bre-x and old Electronics are about the same!

OTOH just imaging what you can get for an iPhone 4s! Who says that todays toys must depreciate?


----------



## Toronto.gal

kcowan said:


> 1. Or Bre-X!
> 2. Who says that todays toys must depreciate?


*1.* Sure, except the topic = 'appreciating assets'. Hence my comment. Had the topic = depreciating assets, I would have used other [stock] examples. 

But to your point, in worst case scenario per your example, which was entirely possible even for AAPL back then, considering the stock was not doing great, I would have lost $999 [to use the amount mentioned]. 

So I bought a good decade a half later, but it's still appreciating!

*2.* But some do.


----------



## richard

Speaking of "appreciating assets", I recently heard of a friend-of-a-friend who bought a new boat.... and $800,000 later had the truck, cabin, house, garage, and shed required to fully appreciate it!


----------



## hystat

yeah... power boats are the worst. They depreciate fast. And they drink fuel. You had better LOVE boating to get into it.
My 18'er gets 5 mpg on cruise, which is amazing by boat standards. Most cottage boats get around 2 or 3 mpg. The big ones are rated in gpm (gallons per mile) instead of mpg.


----------



## kcowan

A boat is like a hole in the water that you keep trying to fill with cash! My (rich) friend just sold his boat and has a big smile on his face! He still has a lot of toys but that one was the worst drain. 

I got over boats 30 years ago. Hot cars 20 years ago. Hot women 10 years ago. I think I am finally OK...


----------



## Westerncanada

hystat said:


> yeah... power boats are the worst. They depreciate fast. And they drink fuel. You had better LOVE boating to get into it.
> My 18'er gets 5 mpg on cruise, which is amazing by boat standards. Most cottage boats get around 2 or 3 mpg. The big ones are rated in gpm (gallons per mile) instead of mpg.


I have several friends who traded in their boats and instead went with dual sea-doo's.. much lower maintenance, quicker to take out for half day trips etc. Of course they have down sides.. but you can get a pretty nice pair of them for $11,000-$14,000 these days..


----------



## Jon_Snow

Westerncanada said:


> I have several friends who traded in their boats and instead went with dual sea-doo's.. much lower maintenance, quicker to take out for half day trips etc. Of course they have down sides.. but you can get a pretty nice pair of them for $11,000-$14,000 these days..


I am probably to go in half with my parents on a second hand west coast fishing boat - something around 21ft. We will soon see if the "money pit" aspects of boating are true.

Regarding sea-doo's, I can't think of a more obnoxious form of transport - pretty much the best way to ruin a serene day at the lake is to have a couple of these things buzzing out front of you. Awful.


----------



## marina628

We bought a boat in 2008 ,it probably cost us 5k a year just in insurance ,gas and storage /maintenance and it is not a huge boat a Tahoe Q7 .Definitely expensive hobby and we paid cash for ours so had no payments to consider either. We are selling it this year and the cottage next year as we are going to spend our summers in newfoundland with my parents.
We are buying a Boston Whaler for Newfoundland but planning to look at auction in USA for it ,Newfoundland will be our second home for the rest of our lives so we hope we get a good 20+ years enjoying the next boat and can offset the boat expenses with catching our dinner lol.It is an expensive hobby and you really need to know what you are getting into before you pull the plug .


----------



## hystat

I'd take a Sea-Doo out front over thru-hulls on a cruiser any day. The newer Sea Doos are pretty quiet. and legal.
It's lawn tractors that need some quiet technology applied. And people with the baffles out of their Harley pipes. Kinda the same pitch as the mowers - not sure why anyone would desire that sound.- maybe ex-landscapers.


funny - as soon as I hit the reply button, the OPP zodiac went by - that thing is pretty noisy. I wonder if they ticket anyone for thru hulls.


----------



## marina628

With my disability the sea doo option is out for us ,we have our dock rigged so I can transfer into the boat ,the down side is I can only get out of the boat at our dock but for 6 years we have no issues. For able bodied people the sea doos are great fun ,we seen a big boat yesterday with 2x 300 hp motors on the back ,hope he has gas stocks lol


----------



## AltaRed

Jon_Snow said:


> We will soon see if the "money pit" aspects of boating are true.


I think they are. I live along Okanagan Lake and there are thousands (maybe 10's of thousands) of boats here. Unless one is fortunate enough to live right on the lakeshore with a private dock, it is always a hassle to store them (at cost), and unless paying the exorbitant fees of a marina, using the public launching ramps. The boats which are not kept on the water are hardly ever in the water, the average maybe being twice a month in the summer months. That is maybe 10 times a year....being generous. For people that have boats parked on the water at one's back door, maybe twice that often. I hardly ever see boats leave the 30 or so private docks I can see from my deck.

Added: I rent a boat whenever I wish to go out....which is perhaps 2-4 times a year.


----------



## Westerncanada

AltaRed said:


> I think they are. I live along Okanagan Lake and there are thousands (maybe 10's of thousands) of boats here. Unless one is fortunate enough to live right on the lakeshore with a private dock, it is always a hassle to store them (at cost), and unless paying the exorbitant fees of a marina, using the public launching ramps. The boats which are not kept on the water are hardly ever in the water, the average maybe being twice a month in the summer months. That is maybe 10 times a year....being generous. For people that have boats parked on the water at one's back door, maybe twice that often. I hardly ever see boats leave the 30 or so private docks I can see from my deck.
> 
> Added: I rent a boat whenever I wish to go out....which is perhaps 2-4 times a year.


What does a boat rental run you out of curiosity? I was looking into the purchase of a pair of sea doo's or a boat etc.. and I remember the storage alone was $385 a month.. which would basically been the cost of the sea doo's after 3-5 years. What a joke!


----------



## MoneyGal

AltaRed said:


> I think they are. I live along Okanagan Lake and there are thousands (maybe 10's of thousands) of boats here. Unless one is fortunate enough to live right on the lakeshore with a private dock, it is always a hassle to store them (at cost), and unless paying the exorbitant fees of a marina, using the public launching ramps. The boats which are not kept on the water are hardly ever in the water, the average maybe being twice a month in the summer months. That is maybe 10 times a year....being generous. For people that have boats parked on the water at one's back door, maybe twice that often. I hardly ever see boats leave the 30 or so private docks I can see from my deck.
> 
> Added: I rent a boat whenever I wish to go out....which is perhaps 2-4 times a year.


Holla! Our summer place is at Wilson's Landing. It was my grandfather's orchard; waterfront and a dock but no boat.


----------



## AltaRed

Here is an example in Kelowna, BC. http://www.docksidemarine.com/Page.aspx/pageId/159561/Rentals.aspx 

For the wakeboarding and ski sized boats, add another $250 or so for fuel for an afternoon, especially if using heavy throttle a good part of the time, e.g. wakeboarding or skiing.

I usually count on about $750 (all in) for a half day outing. For me, at most $3k per year, it is a no brainer.


----------



## AltaRed

MoneyGal said:


> Holla! Our summer place is at Wilson's Landing. It was my grandfather's orchard; waterfront and a dock but no boat.


A nice rural location, albeit on the BCAA voted "most dangerous road in BC" two years in a row and likely this year too.


----------



## MoneyGal

Indeed. Unfortunately I have direct experience with exactly this.  (Not to mention the accidents I've seen over the years.)


----------



## Islenska

Not much of an appreciating asset but it means the world to me---a 16foot Sprinkbok aluminum canoe my younger brother and I bought together in high school back in the 60's. He is gone now so every time I take it out his memory comes back. Not sure if I really paid my share!

It's ideal for use on our river, a bit tippy and noisy but come fall just roll it over and ready for spring.

Drifting along with my new pooch on the river is ideal , the missus won't go now but I try to make a paddle here and there.


----------



## Jon_Snow

From the sounds of it, I should just stick with these. 

View attachment 898


----------



## marina628

Just a FYI we do our own private dock but we take the boat out of the water in October and you need to get it winterized and we pay to get it shrink wrapped for storage on our own property.Last October that was $500 along with $650 insurance and at least $90 every weekend on the gas .Our 35,000 boat is worth about 20k now after 6 years and we have 190 hours on the engine.Cant consider it anything but a toy and try not to think of the yearly expenses and depreciation lol.Paddle Boat 4 seater is about $650 and you will stay fit


----------



## Synergy

I've owned Seadoo's and a Ski Boat in the past. Always purchased used and searched around for a good deal. If you're handy, able to do your own maintenance, storage, etc and if you take really good care of your toys it works out to way cheaper than renting. I purchased a used seadoo just a few years ago, kept it for 2 seasons, did a few repairs / upgrades and sold it for around the same price I paid for it. I had the thing running and looking better than when I bought it. Considering I wanted access to them on most weekends it was way cheaper to buy than rent. If you're planning on renting only a few times per season (1-3 days), then it would be a lot less work and less money simply to rent. Overall, I'd have to agree that motorized watercrafts tend to be money pits, especially if you buy new and rely on others for storage, docking, repairs, etc. They are however a whole lot of fun and there are ways to mitigate the financial strain.

Currently I'd like to get myself a single skull / row boat suitable for open water. Grew tired of the kayaks. Definitely not an appreciating asset but way better for our environment. I still can't get over the amount of gas that spews out into our water ways at fueling stations and with some of the older 2 stroke engines. When I was younger I worked at a few marina's for the summer so I know first hand.


----------



## sags

Boats..........had a few of them........very costly recreation.

Except, there was one single girl who used to rent a bunkie at our marina every year.

She would rent it for 4 [email protected] 60 a night, and she had a little rowboat that she brought up on a small trailer.

She would tie the boat in front of the bunkie..........and everyday would row out about 15 strokes and then sit and fish for hours.

She caught as many fish as anyone else and live released them. When the fish weren't biting she just laid back and enjoyed the sun or read a book.

I always thought she had it about right............

I bet her little rowboat..........was a much treasured asset for her.


----------



## hboy43

Hi:

Boats ... I thought the subject line was "appreciating assets".

As some of you may recall, I bought a 32 foot sailboat 2 years ago. Turns out, I would rather sail than do boat repair so not much has happened with it yet other than spending many 10s of thousands of dollars. Oh, I know what needs to be done and have purchased most of the parts, just have not been motivated yet.

Last year we bought a little 18.5 foot trailer sailor, displacement 1200 pounds. Something we could sail NOW. Souped it up a bit last year, mostly adding electrical, and sailed her: Bay of Quinte twice, Ottawa River at Pembroke, Ottawa River at West Ottawa, Lake Kamaniskeg/Combermere twice (well once successfully, engine trouble after paying $300 for a tune up - I don't frequent that marine establishment any more LOL). On the inland lakes and rivers, can be out 4 or 5 days before the porta potty situation becomes desperate, on larger water can usually find shore facilities. A respectable showing as I have heard the average number of times out a season is something like 5. I think I used about 10 litres of gasoline all season in my little 5HP outboard.

This spring, I have done more work. Some of it maintenance the PO should have done 10 years ago (and would have been 1/10th the job if he had as some of the deferred maintenance lead to unnecessary damage and very difficult repairs), some capital improvements. I am close to being done this round of work. It has been a terrible spring for outdoor boat work, first winter/cold/rain, and now the insects are brutal. I am looking forward to improved steering technology by way of a tiller clutch (a mechanical aid) and tiller pilot (electro-mechanical that steers a compass heading). I have jack lines and a tether so if I fall in while single handing early/late season or remotely any time, I will remain with the boat and I *might* not be dead. I also have 4 sail kits to assemble if I can get my wife to fire up the sewing machine, last year it seemed we always had either too much or too little sail up, often both on the same day. Just today I finished installing the 80 Watt solar panel and charge controller that should be able to run things in perpetuity.

The plan for this season is to try to get a dock somewhere on one of the local inland lakes near town so we don't have to trailer in June and the fall. This will facilitate evening sails for my wife who still works, and taking out various friends and family. Early July we will be in the Bay of Quinte. Late July we want to take in the North Channel for 2 weeks with the trailer sailor folks (www.trailersailors.org). I quite enjoyed my 9 days at Ottawa last fall and would not mind a repeat. Likely do some sailing out of Pembroke again with my cousin and his family, and likely Combermere again as it is the closest "large" water. I want to do Belleville-Kingston somewhere in there too.

I think the folks that say "Go small, go now" are on to something. This little boat is really a camping experience, but that works for me as I come out of the long distance bicycling/camping culture in my youth. My little boat is actually a vast step up over a 3 man tent. 

Somewhere in there I need to get moving on the big boat, but "the call of the wind" (A fictional account of a domesticated land based man that eventually finds where he belongs at sea?) is strong.

As to ROI, I could probably sell the boat for about what I paid for it, having double that plus my time into her. The best boat deals are the expensive ones where the PO does all the work and it costs triple the inexpensive boat. I laughed when the guy on Kijiji was trying to sell a 30 footer for $2000, no sails, mast or engine. What he really has is a $5000 liability. 30 foot boats with sails, mast and engine are available everywhere for $10K. To buy sails, mast and engine would be $25K if not $35K. A few weeks later he came to his senses and started parting it out. I wonder what the tipping fee at the dump is on 8,000 pounds of fiberglass.

hboy43


----------



## Eder

I bought my sailboat last Spring using USD...as of today I'm up 40k if I sell it for CAN....of course then I would have to find a new place to live.


----------



## donald

How does that work eder?(cdn dollar conversion?)
I read felix dennis bio(the brit that founded a publishing empire)and he has a few rules and on of them he states:the 3 f's if it flies/floats or fornicates rent it.


----------



## kcowan

jacofan said:


> I don't know if I could ever get over hot women. How did you get over them?


Had been with the love of my life for 9 years and decided she was the only one for me. I still admire women and flowers but no longer feel the need to pick them.:biggrin:


----------



## hystat

I have an old Rolex that my dad passed on to me. How exactly do people flaunt those? I have worn it - No one has ever noticed, commented. Nothing. To me, it kinda looks like any other watch. Put me in the "don't get watches" category.


----------



## Eder

donald said:


> How does that work eder?(cdn dollar conversion?)
> I read felix dennis bio(the brit that founded a publishing empire)and he has a few rules and on of them he states:the 3 f's if it flies/floats or fornicates rent it.


Haha...that is good advice but I am not smart enough to follow it. Ya our dollar was above par when I bought the toy so I gained on our dollars drop. I'm not sure that counts as appreciating asset though.


----------



## peterk

Islenska said:


> Not much of an appreciating asset but it means the world to me---a 16foot Sprinkbok aluminum canoe.


Good one! I think a canoe bought second hand and not used heavily could probably keep up with inflation. My parents bought a canoe for $200 in 1987 and today could probably sell it for $400.


----------



## Underworld

I've got my stack of silver coins in my kitchen because I haven't found them a home yet.
Nothing says opulence as much as boxes of treasure scattered around your house!


----------



## Nemo2

Underworld said:


> I've got my stack of silver coins


I still have a bag of assorted coins (containing silver) leftover from the days the Hunt brothers were trying to corner the market.


----------



## Beaver101

My older sibling's Atari games - a mix mash of pop and unpopular ones. Read recently some of the unpopular (aka rare) ones ending in landfill was worth a few pretty loonies. Now I just need to offer him free green disposal service.


----------



## moisimplementmoi

Château d'Yquem 1811


----------



## m3s

Scotch


----------



## Causalien

Passport. Europeans dig a well used passport.


----------



## DmDave

My Omega Seamaster Deville automatic watch.


----------



## lonewolf

kindness

treat people right & assets will appreciate i.e., a boss treats his workers well they will perform better making the boss more money, Worker treats others on job well will be a better team player worth more money on the job. Have no job treat people good more likely to get a job. Can flaunt kindness & no one will think your showing off.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

A coworker has a small (and growing) collection of fine art. He said it typically appreciates 3-5% per year. He has no intention of selling. Im not sure where he got those figures from, maybe the open market for similar art? But he's happy with his investment and plans to buy more in the future


----------



## Synergy

OurBigFatWallet said:


> A coworker has a small (and growing) collection of fine art. He said it typically appreciates 3-5% per year. He has no intention of selling. Im not sure where he got those figures from, maybe the open market for similar art? But he's happy with his investment and plans to buy more in the future


Depending on how valuable the art work is, you'd have to take into account the extra costs associated with purchansing extra insurance coverage. It may not be huge but it's still an added cost that should be taken into consideration if one is considering the artwork as an investment.


----------

